# My First Pope And Young



## wasp (Nov 13, 2005)

*"update"       My First Pope And Young*

Here Is A Picture Of My First Pope And Young  Shot Him On November 13 2005  At 30 Yds He Only Went 15 Yards And Fell In Sight , What A Great Feeling  Just Thought I Would Share It With Yall Hope You Enjoy.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats, great buck.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 13, 2005)

Good job Derick!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats, that is a heck of an accomplishment! what county were you hunting?


----------



## whitetailaddict (Nov 14, 2005)

great buck!! conrats!!!


----------



## badcompany (Nov 14, 2005)

*Great*

Awesome deer bud. Nice to see a face on here that I know. Hope things are working out for you and the family. Next I want to see some pics. of deer that our boys are shooting  . Congrates on that brute.


----------



## bohuntr (Nov 14, 2005)

nice and congrats


----------



## leo (Nov 14, 2005)

*Fine Trophy wasp*

Congrats and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## carabrook (Nov 14, 2005)

great job and a nice deer, congrats


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2005)

nice buck. congrats...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrads


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome buck !!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 14, 2005)

Great buck....Congrats!

Btw, is that his shed you're holding?  If so, that's pretty cool to find their shed and then take them out later....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## msdins (Nov 14, 2005)

congrat. that is a beautiful buck


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 14, 2005)

that's a FINE deer.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## wasp (Nov 14, 2005)

*yep thats the shed*

yea my 5 year old found the shed last year in a food plot about 500 yards from where he met his maker at !!, that really makes it special, as he says makes it our deer he did the scouting and i was lucky enough to make the harvest thanks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats on a great Buck...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome buck! That's cool that your son found his shed. Congratulations!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 14, 2005)

Great buck!  Congrats!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow!! That's an awesome buck!! Great job,


----------



## Atlsooner (Nov 14, 2005)

A BIG Attaboy to you Wasp ! Great job!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on a beautiful buck and the Pope and Young score.

A few more details of the hunt would be nice to go along with those smileyface pic's.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 14, 2005)

My congrats on a nice deer. He is even better when taken with a bow.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice buck congratulations


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 14, 2005)

dear Lord what a fine deer!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 14, 2005)

Good Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordylew (Nov 14, 2005)

Great deer.  where did you kill him?


----------



## raghorn (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty buck!


----------



## TMAC (Nov 14, 2005)

*Great Job*

What a feat! You have something to be proud of!


----------



## wasp (Nov 15, 2005)

*update*

he was shot in troup county , rough gren score is around 135 p & y  , thanks


----------



## wasp (Nov 23, 2005)

*photo update*

here are some better pictures we scored him gross he scores 131 3/4 he nets down to 126 3/4 hope he doese not shrink much .


----------



## Deano (Nov 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your p&y.  Nice deer!


----------



## zksailfish (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## Dub (Nov 26, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!  That is a great buck.  I bet that did feel righteous....made a good shot on a monster...and have him fall right away.  That reminds me of Michael Waddell on the Realtree videos.....definite fist pumping material right there!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 26, 2005)

Super Buck. Congrats.


----------



## bigarrow70 (Nov 26, 2005)

congrats. nice buck


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2005)

Way to use that Hoyt!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats............


----------



## wasp (Jan 21, 2006)

*Had him scored today*

Well i had him scored today and he did not make it , i could not have come any closer to my first pope and young  he netted 124 7/8 , man that 1/8 of a inch felt like a foot .I guess this means i will have to hunt again this year man i hate that  lol lol  book or not i am still very proud of him he will hang proudly on my wall


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice Buck for any weapon.Great Hunt!


----------



## billy673 (Jan 21, 2006)

wowzer!, nice buck!!


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a good looking buck either way.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful trophy.  Congratulations and hope you get more!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 21, 2006)

Tim Knight from Dublin killed one several years back that scored 124 7/8 also. Sorry, but still a great bowkill.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

Nets are for fish!!!!!!

Don't sweat it.  You've got the right attitude, my friend.  You took a magnificent animal that you and your son will always remember and be proud of.

I have no doubt that you'll take a P&Y at some point in the future.


----------



## wasp (Jan 25, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks  like you said my boy will never forget it and i am very proud ,can't wait to get him on my wall thanks again!


----------



## REDBREAST (Jan 26, 2006)

*bows*

would like a new bow,short,fast & light. any suggestions


----------



## wasp (Jan 28, 2006)

*Hoyt*

man i would have to say go with Hoyt i worked in a archery pro shop for several years , i saw very few problems with them and look what it did for me , i would have to say hoyt all the way.


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2006)

Team Hoyt for me. 

Nothing at all against the other brands....just happy that I've found mine.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 31, 2006)

Now that they have changed the grip, I may look at hoyt for my next bow.  Great buck.  I like the coloring on the rack too.  You should be very proud.

MBD


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 2, 2006)

Still a great archery buck, even if he didn't make the book. A little advice though, SMILE, I know you were excited about it right?


----------



## buckmaster10 (Feb 2, 2006)

awesome buck. congrats


----------



## javelin225ho (Feb 3, 2006)

great buck......i got my first wallhanger this year too, in Ohio Co, Ky.....he's my avatar.....


----------



## wasp (Mar 11, 2006)

*Update*

Had my deer scored at the GCO big buck contest and guess what the scorer came up with  125 2/8 so he is going to make pope and young the scorer was a offical scorer for pope and young , just thought i would share that with yall


----------

